# Diving the Edge 196 feet



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

A little dissapointed in the number of fish..but still an AWSOME dive..had to cut the video short due to the length.

https://vimeo.com/46585681


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*It has been a long time since I speared a fish but-*

In water that clear with a bottom like that, a free shaft gun rules. You can shoot 4X as fast and, as long as you aren't shooting Jacks, Kingfish or Cobia, you will seldom loose a fish.

More accuracy, longer shots, faster spear speed. I've shot lots of 30-40# Grouper with one 9/16" band. I'll conceed that you need a line in wrecks and big coral though.

I don't miss spear fishing much. Forty years ago, I caught A few Grouper and Hogfish bare handed by cornering them in a crack and grabbing them.
I quit that crap when I ran afoul of a 6' Green Moray. They bite bad.

I loved your video. Water that clear down here is more a dream than reality. Never been that deep. I got pretty badly bent in 150' and quit diving right after that.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That's pretty cool, the viz looks awesome!
Dude, where were are all the fish?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

No monster Grouper or Jacks huh?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice video. 

I didn't see many fish last time I visited The Edge either.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

*edge*

The fish were surprisingly sparse. I got a couple of decent scamp. Im sure there are areas LOADED..its a huge area with miles of rock..just gotta scout out the right place. Im going back ASAP. It was still a very cool and intriguing dive.:thumbup:


----------



## AFMatt (Jun 24, 2012)

I have to say that really looks like an awesome dive and I can't wait until I'm at the experience level where I could do a dive like that I'm really jealous and impressed!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Figured there would be more monster fish swimming around there.

Cool video though!


----------



## jpsully (Apr 21, 2009)

Awesome video. I always wanted to dive the edge so your video is the next best thing for those of us who will proably never do it.:thumbup: Sold my boat last year so I doubt I will be too tempted anymore to try it now. 

What kind of dive gear were you using to go that deep?

The deepest I have ever been around here is about 130 to 140 feet on the Deborah and Angelina wrecks to the south east of Destin.


----------

